# What if everyone Prepped?



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I spoke to someone about an area near me and brought up preparedness and how I figured that almost everyone in that area prepped and I realized I'd hit it right on the head...yet another family of preppers, buying up land, building homes, acquiring food, water, generators and such. In Utah, this is very common, but I never thought about it happening in other places.

This got me wondering...what if in one small geographic area, just about everyone prepped, and many outside of the region knew?


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> *This got me wondering...what if in one small geographic area, just about everyone prepped, and many outside of the region knew*?


 I would hope they stocked plenty of ammo and had the guts and know how to use it if we had a total economic collapse.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't worry if the govt. knows about it they would f it up to the ninth degree. For the most part these people would get along purdy well, they would not need to raid or steal someones stuff. Start a barter area, i don't think everyone would put up the same trade items. If left alone would most likely prosper.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

are you asking what the countdown clock should be set at for when the parasitical *gibs me dat* roaches that infest this country would start wriggling out of the woodwork looking for a handout in a large-scale SHTF situation?... 2 minute warning sounds about right :gaah:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

To answer the catch question Marketers would have to find honest work because people would put thought into spending their money.

I don't see why the sheeple think it's right to help themselves to peoples prepps, if they would like some practice maybe they should go get some of Bill Gates microsoft money , cause its only fair

Most who prep should be prepared to defend said preps and hopfully remove some parisites while they are at it , harsh yes


----------



## Atrophy (Oct 31, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> are you asking what the countdown clock should be set at for when the parasitical *gibs me dat* roaches that infest this country would start wriggling out of the woodwork looking for a handout in a large-scale SHTF situation?... 2 minute warning sounds about right


This is all too true.

This is a personal opinion, not necessarily the way I'd like it to be, but an opinion nonetheless. When shtf, humans (in desperation) are directed by motivations such as greed, corruption, or primal instinct. Personally, many of the reasons I prepare can be summed up in the fact that depending on the kindness of strangers generally gets people killed.

To answer the question, be firstly prepared to handle a conundrum between a sense of moral obligation, and the dangerous subtleties of human nature. Weigh the costs, and let each man determine what he is willing to pay.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

I think we already have this situation. Everyone knows that the Amish and menonites are set up for pre-electric living and store their winter food supply, seeds etc. and have communities in PA and surrounding areas. Everyone knows that Mormons store a year's worth of food and pretty much dominate Utah. So this is not a what if scenario. This is the world we live in.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

What If everyone prepared? We would have a much better economy (people would think about how they spend their money), we would have a much better society (people would have too much to do to worry about reality shows, I phones and what is cool), we would have a much safer country (when everyone is prepared and people know it, they don't have robberies as much...not worth getting shot. Besides, if everyone was prepared, there wouldn't be a "need" to rob). 
HOwever, when an entire area is known to be prepared (Amish, mormons etc) and another entire area is known to NOT prepare, I think it makes the prepared group a target. Fortunetely, it makes the non prepared people pretty much dead if they come around...unless of course they are the government. Which is the REAL issue. They will want everyone to share what they have (thru their own foresighte and hard work) with those that don't have anything (thru their own stupidity)


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I don't intend to offend anyone, especially the Amish, who can't be offended because the devout ones aren't on the internet anyway, but while I respect those people, they do present a threat to those living near them without intending to be a threat.

The Amish are pacifists. They don't protect themselves and they're easy victims for those who are vicious and vile now. In a horrific survival situation, to hardcore, pragmatic survivalists as well as habitual parasites, the Amish are a resource to be exploited. I'm sure that some of the darker folks in preparedness have significant plans for the Amish and their material goods. For example, rather than prep for long-term problems with all the expenses entailed, assuming a break down so bad that the Rule of Law is gone and won't come back, a small, organized and armed group needs only a few firearms and trucks. They'd be a source of a tremendous amount of firewood, grains, honey, flour, salt, spices, seeds, and other shelf stable items, an array of durable hand tools for the land, domestic functions and carpentry, horses, cows, buggies, wagons, etc., and if they're inclined they can take their daughters without resistance. Decent people who aren't Amish might stand up for them, but now they're protecting beyond their own area...but even decent people, given enough push might begin to see the Amish and their goods as resources. As they are pacifists, their homes are set up to function without sophisticated plumbing and electricity, their places would provide wonderful bases of operation for vicious groups to stage themselves, maybe even winter over, before raiding other, tougher people.

I hope the Amish secretly have a stock pile of firearms and ammunition and the resolve to use them.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Or maybe a few vets will group together to protect the Amish and extend the health of the whole , what s left of society as well as rid the world of some oppertunistic vermin (I like my version better but SNT's is prolly more likely)


----------



## WEcoyote (Nov 19, 2010)

humm good question. I will use my local setting to think through this. ok so tomorrow the economy fails. After three days power grid follows. lacking infrastructure the power of the fed declines and local gov trys to enforce the rule of law. EMS and police go awol to look after their own interests. riots in urban zones are now unchecked food stocks in citys have run out disease is rampant. two or three weeks from the beginning the Sh*t has now hit the fan. the population of metro atlanta has shrunk to half or 1/3rd and now the flood of unwashed humanity is washing out of the urban zones in an expanding dough nut of locust like scavengers. I think in the economic disaster it most likely would be this slow. most people would not recognize the situation for what it really was at first and the first efforts of government and red cross would delay the real ugly for a bit. after that first month i think rural areas would get hit in that big city flood en-mass for the first time. the refugees that were fittest best prepared most ruthless and best ARMED would now besiege this hypothetical small town of preppers located 150 miles from Atlanta. Rural prepers have the advantage of being fortified up in places they are familiar with and having better arms more ammo and are better rested. The flood are veteran to the situation are mentally more ready to do the hard thing to survive and have most likely grouped up into much much larger partys out numbering the individual homesteads 10 to one in some cases.

I hope some of the refugees would find help in the small town and be assimilated into the community. Eventually it would come down to fighting and the advantage im afraid in my humble opinion goes to the horde. the rural prepers would be worth 2 or 3 of the invading refugees but thats not realistically good enough to stop the flood.

some homesteads may be alright most wont. in the end the horde will be reduced again by half or even 2/3rds and continue on to the next green grass untill the population and resources available balance again.

best to hide and not get noticed by having smoke coming out the fireplace or the hum of a diesel generator draw unwanted attention.

thats what i expect from the great state of Georgia YMMV


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> are you asking what the countdown clock should be set at for when the parasitical *gibs me dat* roaches that infest this country would start wriggling out of the woodwork looking for a handout in a large-scale SHTF situation?... 2 minute warning sounds about right :gaah:


Blob, They already have come out of the woodwork, a little over 2 years ago.:surrender:


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

> I don't intend to offend anyone, especially the Amish, who can't be offended because the devout ones aren't on the internet anyway, but while I respect those people, they do present a threat to those living near them without intending to be a threat.
> 
> The Amish are pacifists. They don't protect themselves and they're easy victims for those who are vicious and vile now. In a horrific survival situation, to hardcore, pragmatic survivalists as well as habitual parasites, the Amish are a resource to be exploited. I'm sure that some of the darker folks in preparedness have significant plans for the Amish and their material goods. For example, rather than prep for long-term problems with all the expenses entailed, assuming a break down so bad that the Rule of Law is gone and won't come back, a small, organized and armed group needs only a few firearms and trucks. They'd be a source of a tremendous amount of firewood, grains, honey, flour, salt, spices, seeds, and other shelf stable items, an array of durable hand tools for the land, domestic functions and carpentry, horses, cows, buggies, wagons, etc., and if they're inclined they can take their daughters without resistance. Decent people who aren't Amish might stand up for them, but now they're protecting beyond their own area...but even decent people, given enough push might begin to see the Amish and their goods as resources. As they are pacifists, their homes are set up to function without sophisticated plumbing and electricity, their places would provide wonderful bases of operation for vicious groups to stage themselves, maybe even winter over, before raiding other, tougher people.
> 
> I hope the Amish secretly have a stock pile of firearms and ammunition and the resolve to use them.


Very interesting 
This post got me thinking of another twist in strategic planning for any prep-minded individual or group.

Most of us here are not Amish or Mormon. However, prep minded folks can plan a BOL ( bug out location ) near these people with their unlimited resources and experience. Maybe even make friends with them (if that was acceptable to them). And in case of a big disaster you can plan to trade, barter, or whatever you do ( legally & morally ) to benefit from their assets.

Is this a reasonable scenario ??

In our area , we have some less fortunate people ( poor villagers ..etc. ) who have almost mideval knowledge. While they do not have a set of beliefs to stop them from using newer stuff, their poorness limits what they have on hand, so they have quite a bit of experience of how to make do. If someone bugs out near them , he can exchange / barter some of their skills against some redundant possessions.

Seems interesting to explore.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

sinbad said:


> Very interesting
> This post got me thinking of another twist in strategic planning for any prep-minded individual or group.
> 
> Most of us here are not Amish or Mormon. However, prep minded folks can plan a BOL ( bug out location ) near these people with their unlimited resources and experience. Maybe even make friends with them (if that was acceptable to them). And in case of a big disaster you can plan to trade, barter, or whatever you do ( legally & morally ) to benefit from their assets.
> ...


People misunderstand the Amish and Mennonites..they protect their families and possessions just as we do.
My husband just bought a HMR Henry from an Amish and does logging business with both sects...they will stand together and we in this Ky. rural community are fortunate to have them here and will stand for them also.
In fact, they will probably protect the unprotected and unprepared as well as the county/state can, if at all.

I sincerely tell my husband even as I prepare for TSHTF scenario--I'm glad we know a few Amish, I'm glad Joe's your friend--the BOB is ready, emergency things stay in the car, and probably the Amish community would be the first place to run...if transportation is available.

EMP is the last thing they worry about!!! (sort of a joke here)


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Jay Jay's right...someone would have to tell the Amish about EMP happening!


----------



## wildone_uk (Aug 9, 2010)

dont think we any amish in the uk we got mormons and jehovahs witness but they tell will 
you that only they will survive and everyone else will die, so no help from them,wecoyote
has the right idea (hide) keep what you have to yourself


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

I think it would really matter what kind of S is hitting TF. Is it a natural disaster, massive fires, earth quake, etc. A man made one. The economy or possibly a terroist threat either foreign or domestic. 

In most people will escape the cities at minimum 3 days after the S. That would give communities, hopefully, time to organize and prepare defenses. Possibly centralizing all food of the participating families. Clearly posting signs to stay away any trespassers WILL be shot, might help deter a few. Then again the large roving hoard might temp its fate. .22's can dispatch a crowd quite quickly. Especially from a good shot and about 5 people.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

GroovyMike said:


> I think we already have this situation. Everyone knows that the Amish and menonites are set up for pre-electric living and store their winter food supply, seeds etc. and have communities in PA and surrounding areas. Everyone knows that Mormons store a year's worth of food and pretty much dominate Utah. So this is not a what if scenario. This is the world we live in.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

SurviveNthrive said:


> I spoke to someone about an area near me and brought up preparedness and how I figured that almost everyone in that area prepped and I realized I'd hit it right on the head...yet another family of preppers, buying up land, building homes, acquiring food, water, generators and such. In Utah, this is very common, but I never thought about it happening in other places.
> 
> This got me wondering...what if in one small geographic area, just about everyone prepped, and many outside of the region knew?


If everyone prepped, then we would be able to get on with planning for the future without worrying about food just for today.

Part of prepping involves ways to protect those preps too. I suspect that the preppers would work together to defend themselves and would do alright, although undoubtedly it would be rough for awhile. Raiders would decide it is better to go somewhere else for "free" food, if there are any of them left.


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

worldengineer said:


> I think it would really matter what kind of S is hitting TF. Is it a natural disaster, massive fires, earth quake, etc. A man made one. The economy or possibly a terroist threat either foreign or domestic.
> 
> In most people will escape the cities at minimum 3 days after the S. That would give communities, hopefully, time to organize and prepare defenses. Possibly centralizing all food of the participating families. Clearly posting signs to stay away any trespassers WILL be shot, might help deter a few. Then again the large roving hoard might temp its fate. .22's can dispatch a crowd quite quickly. Especially from a good shot and about 5 people.


What you might not be taking into account is that, after the people realize government will not be along to help them, they will already be quite weak from starvation. They may riot in the cities, and a few might get to the suburbs. Most will continue to wait and to hope until it is too late to act. Are they going to hike mile after mile and then go into long battles with farmers for food? Will they be in the shape to do that? I think most will not. A few will, yes. Hoardes? I don't think so, though I could be wrong, of course.

Mormons will fight for their families. Most will not turn away peaceful people, but they won't have any problem defending against raiders. I would hope the people who live close to the Amish will be willing to help protect them so all survive helping each other. You definitely want them in your "group". Take it as a kind of barter...offer protection and additional labor in return for their skills and what they can spare of their material goods in the meantime. Everyone can win that way.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

True, I have a hard time understanding why people think the government will help lowly little Joe the plumber. The only thing I trust the government to do is the wrong thing. That is a gaurantee.

If TSHTF in or around winter, starvation wont be an issue so much as hypothermia. People can't venture out into the cold rain without some sort of protection. They most definately cannot do it half starved and disease ridden.

I'm curious though, has anyone thought about raiding parties? Months after the collapse and the sheeple have been herded to meet their maker? I shore wouldn't mind going back to the city with a decent sized armed group and getting a few of the supplies no one would thing the steal. 

AKA alternators and batteries from cars.


----------

